# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  voorstellen.

## notthinenough

Hee allemaal, ik ben een meisje van 13 jaar en ik ben 1.70m, ik ben 72,0 kilo, en ik vind mezelf onwijs dik en lelijk. Ondanks mij gewicht noemen vrienden mij dun. Ik heb een lange tijd mezelf gesneden, maar ben nu 1,5 werk clean. Kweetniet waarom ik dit vertel.. Maar goed xd
Doeeg xx notthinenough

----------

